# Please help to type me



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I wouldn't say it would help. We already know you use Si, Te, Fi, Ne. We just didn't know the exact order.
> If you feel that ESTJ fits more than ISTJ then who are we to disagree? roud:


But isnt Fi auxiliary, Ne inferior and Ne auxiliary and Fi inferior a pretty big difference?

I also think that in childhood how you behave depends a lot on how strong, good looking or how good you are in sports. Do you agree with me?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Gadiou said:


> But isnt Fi auxiliary, Ne inferior and Ne auxiliary and Fi inferior a pretty big difference?
> 
> I also think that in childhood how you behave depends a lot on how strong, good looking or how good you are in sports. Do you agree with me?


I was never interested in those things as a child.
Also, the difference is really in the inferior and if you agree with Ne inferior you are most likely ISTJ, if you agree with Fi inferior you are most likely ESTJ.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I was never interested in those things as a child.
> Also, the difference is really in the inferior and if you agree with Ne inferior you are most likely ISTJ, if you agree with Fi inferior you are most likely ESTJ.


One of my best friends who i know since childhood was also never interested in stuff like that. But the average children are i think at least. Is just harder to bully someone who can beat you up  

I will read a bit in the forum about Fi and Ne.

Isn't it important too if you use Te or Si as a dom. or aux. function?


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> One of my best friends who i know since childhood was also never interested in stuff like that. But the average children are i think at least. Is just harder to bully someone who can beat you up


"Average"? Watch what you say. That can be taken the wrong way and struck a wrong chord with me.

My vote is ESTJ just looking over all the data. I believe that you find a lack of energy for parties due to your Si and Te approach. Those functions tend not to be very fond of spontaneous fun. You also support this through your lack of enthusiasm towards an after party.

Your Si is indicated through your interpretation of the photo in the first question. You describe what it reminds you of rather than its raw data (i.e. blue water; green grass).

If you want me to go further, I can, but I believe all the other data that is included in this topic will support what I have to say.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Gadiou said:


> Isn't it important too if you use Te or Si as a dom. or aux. function?


You don't project your dominant function so much so it's hard to see. You do however project your inferior function A LOT.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Tru7h said:


> "Average"? Watch what you say. That can be taken the wrong way and struck a wrong chord with me.
> 
> My vote is ESTJ just looking over all the data. I believe that you find a lack of energy for parties due to your Si and Te approach. Those functions tend not to be very fond of spontaneous fun. You also support this through your lack of enthusiasm towards an after party.
> 
> ...


Well i think i wrote that with the afterparty because i don't like afterpartys and i was tired when i wrote the OT. When i think now about it under the circumstances that it is my favourite band and we are in a different city that i would have agreed to go to the afterparty. It's not that i dislike partys at all just afterpartys.

Si is now also clear for me. I struggle though with Fi or Ne inferior. I'd appreciate it if you could show me Fi inferior.
I think maybe because of the "what would you change on yourself" question.

I also dont think that i am not open for new stuff. I am not proud of it but i tried for example some drugs.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> You don't project your dominant function so much so it's hard to see. You do however project your inferior function A LOT.


I read a bit about the inferior functions. I don't claim to really understand it though.
I read that suddenly emotional outbursts can be a sign of inferior Fi. These are a real problem for me and i also spoke a lot about it with my father what helped me a lot.
An example for inferior Ne was that people start to overworry about and see the future very dark when under Stress.
I don't link with that to much.

Maybe you guys could ask me some questions that we could figure out which my inferior function is.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure. Knowing now that Si is definitely one of your functions, we know that Ne is another as you either have Si/Ne or Se/Ni.

Now let's discuss the Thinking and Feeling functions. A good concrete way I found to understand whether you have Fe or Fi is by recognizing how you express your feelings. Fe users tend to be quite animated when expressing something that excites them emotionally; their entire face and body become subject to what they are feeling. Fi users are usually more reserved and would rather isolate their feelings to themselves rather than talk about them.

A concrete way I found that defines Te and Ti users is how they talk. Ti users tend to pause frequently in their speech, almost as if they are trying to search for the perfect word or phrase which they very well may do. Te users, like Fe users, become animated when expressing themselves, but rather in terms of thoughts and not emotions obviously.

Now, I can't take credit for these examples. You can thank DaveSuperPowers from YouTube. He's very helpful. All that is left after you have discovered which functions you possess is to know where they are in your function order. This is where the dichotomies come in handy from MBTI. You are more prone to use your Thinking, obviously, so let us place that as either your dominant or auxiliary function, depending on whether it is introverted or extroverted. I believe you are probably more prone to extroversion, so either you have Te as your dominant function or Ti as your auxiliary function. I'll let you mull this over as you know yourself best.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Tru7h said:


> Sure. Knowing now that Si is definitely one of your functions, we know that Ne is another as you either have Si/Ne or Se/Ni.
> 
> Now let's discuss the Thinking and Feeling functions. A good concrete way I found to understand whether you have Fe or Fi is by recognizing how you express your feelings. Fe users tend to be quite animated when expressing something that excites them emotionally; their entire face and body become subject to what they are feeling. Fi users are usually more reserved and would rather isolate their feelings to themselves rather than talk about them.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I favor Te over Ti i am more result oriented and favor exercises over lectures in my study.
Si over Se is also obvious.
And after reading in the forum, other pages and asking people who know me well. They all said i have obvious Fi inferior and not at all Ne inferior behaviour.

Another Question: Do you think overestimating your self can be a sign of underdeveloped tertiary Ne?


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> Another Question: Do you think overestimating your self can be a sign of underdeveloped tertiary Ne?


I think overestimating yourself is a sign of high or exaggerated self worth aka ego. I do not believe that undeveloped NE in the tertiary position would cause this. I expect tertiary Ne to have the effect of recognizing possibilities later in life since full awareness of this function is not likely to exist until later in life.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> I think overestimating yourself is a sign of high or exaggerated self worth aka ego. I do not believe that undeveloped NE in the tertiary position would cause this. I expect tertiary Ne to have the effect of recognizing possibilities later in life since full awareness of this function is not likely to exist until later in life.


Recognizing possibilities later also kind of fits to me i think at least.
I first wanted to make a career in sports and played football(soccer) in high junior leagues untill 19. Then i figured out that i won't make a professional career in this sport and switched to track cycling where i participated at the national championships of my country. With 23 it came like a bolt. I didn't want to do sports anymore and train six times in a week. I quited cycling a month before the national championships. Luckily the team owner could understand me.

When i think back now i don't regret i at all i think it was a very good experience and i had also often a very good time.

My father always asked me why i don't want to make an academic career and do sports just as a hobby. He never forced me though.

I also didn't care that much I just did what i wanted to do in the moment.

Thats probably also the reason why i scored in the enneagram-quiz(fullversion) as a 7 because all questions are about your past.

I think now ESTJ fits me pretty well i link alot with Fi inferior too, but i am still unshure about my enneagram type and would be thankfull for help there.
I read the description of type 6 and it doesnt fit me at all. 

I am going to post again my enneagram results that you dont have to search them.
The fact that you have to answer how you behaved in the past helped me a lot to be more accurate

Type 1: *18*
Type 2: *8*
Type 3: *16*
Type 4: *17*
Type 5: *21*
Type 6: *13*
Type 7: *22*
Type 8: *19
*Type 9: *10
*
Nowadays I connect the most with Type 1,Type 3, Type 4, Type 5 and Type 8(without any specific order). Not so much to Type 7 even though i had my highest score there.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> Recognizing possibilities later also kind of fits to me i think at least.
> I first wanted to make a career in sports and played football(soccer) in high junior leagues untill 19. Then i figured out that i won't make a professional career in this sport and switched to track cycling where i participated at the national championships of my country. With 23 it came like a bolt. I didn't want to do sports anymore and train six times in a week. I quit cycling a month before the national championships. Luckily the team owner could understand me.
> 
> When i think back now i don't regret i at all i think it was a very good experience and i had also often a very good time.


I have some questions. What made you decide to walk away from organized sport? What was in your head at the time? You said you "decided" but I would like to know to what made you decide that.

I can guess that due to the proximity of a championship there was a lot of stress being heaped upon you by yourself and others so I feel I can assume that your answer will reflect your inferior fairly well.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

@Gadiou try this test. Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> I have some questions. What made you decide to walk away from organized sport? What was in your head at the time? You said you "decided" but I would like to know to what made you decide that.
> 
> I can guess that due to the proximity of a championship there was a lot of stress being heaped upon you by yourself and others so I feel I can assume that your answer will reflect your inferior fairly well.


Ok it will go deep now but it's better when i am honest. I hope i don't violate any forum rules by that what i am going to post.

I made a drug experience (first time MDMA). In the week after the consumption i started to think a lot about my life. In this time i figured out that only sports is not that anymore what i want from life and that i want to make a academic career.
I was never stressed because of championships because I knew i would be somewhere in the middle. I was a mediocre racer though with very good results compared to the time i was in cycling. I just didn't want to do it anymore for no price.
Probably i knew that i want to quit in my subsconcious.

I also had always the image of the Athlete.

In football(soccer) i played as a defender i was always one of the roughest player of the team i also didnt mind to much to get injured and i had a lot of injuries. In cycling (Its a very dangerous sport) though i had a crash where my helmet was split. That made a big impression on me. Not able doing sports again with 35 because my legs were fucked up didn't scare me that much like when my brain gets dammaged.

Edit: Another reason for quittin cycling was that my strenghts were sprints and anaerobic-endurance. But to succed as a sprinter you have to be good at riding in the peloton and taking big risks for your health. These two strenghts i didn't brought with me. I may could have train that with endless hours behind the motorcycle but it was also a bit against my nature(taking big risks for my health).


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> Ok it will go deep now but it's better when i am honest. I hope i don't violate any forum rules by that what i am going to post.
> 
> I made a drug experience (first time MDMA). In the week after the consumption i started to think a lot about my life. In this time i figured out that only sports is not that anymore what i want from life and that i want to make a academic career.
> I was never stressed because of championships because I knew i would be somewhere in the middle. I was a mediocre racer though with very good results compared to the time i was in cycling. I just didn't want to do it anymore for no price.
> ...


 The statements I put in color really make you look like an E6, since you used to rush toward dangerous sports, you used to be counter-phobic (in blue) but are now sliding to the other end of the scale likely due to an injury that was scary enough.

Also I don't see Fi as the inferior here: it seems you made a decision because you no longer saw value in what you were doing.
This is a link to Fi inferior:
http://personalitycafe.com/estj-articles/95934-form-inferior-function-fi.html

This is link to Ne as inferior:
http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> I'm sure I favor Te over Ti i am more result oriented and favor exercises over lectures in my study.
> Si over Se is also obvious.
> And after reading in the forum, other pages and asking people who know me well. They all said i have obvious Fi inferior and not at all Ne inferior behaviour.
> 
> Another Question: Do you think overestimating your self can be a sign of underdeveloped tertiary Ne?


I agree with stone on the ego ordeal. Also, I don't think exercises and lectures really spell out Ti or Te. I'm not seeing it. I have Ti and I know that I prefer to get to the solution with as few ifs, ands, and buts as possible. However, I know those are there for a reason.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

This was my result on the test

PSTypes Enneagram Test ResultsThe Distribution of Your Scores

Type One:

36
Type Two:

8
Type Three:

29
Type Four:

24
Type Five:

21
Type Six:

23
Type Seven:

17
Type Eight:

40
Type Nine:

11

Your probable Enneagram TypeYour main type is *8*.
Considering the wings you should be a *8w7*.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> The statements I put in color really make you look like an E6, since you used to rush toward dangerous sports, you used to be counter-phobic (in blue) but are now sliding to the other end of the scale likely due to an injury that was scary enough.
> 
> Also I don't see Fi as the inferior here: it seems you made a decision because you no longer saw value in what you were doing.
> This is a link to Fi inferior:
> ...


I read both articles and connect a lot with Fi inferior

Of this list Hypersensitivity to inner states and outbursts of emotion is something i have from time to time.
I also connect to the rest of the article.

*ISFPs and INFPs
� Inner harmony
� Economy of emotional expression
� Acceptance of feeling as non-logical

ESTJs and ENTJs
� Hypersensitivity to inner states
� Outbursts of emotion
� Fear of feeling
*
Fear was not the main reason to leave cycling. I think i am more daredevil than the average :wink: . In example i jumped from a 13m high cliff in the water to impress friends in my vacations.
I have a spider phobie who became better since my childhood.
Two years ago i spent my vacations with 10 friends together in Italy. One friend and me arrived a bit later by car.
And only one rooms was available. There were three to for very big spiders. I've never seen so big spiders in a room(not the zoo) before. There were also some other smaller spiders. I didn't ask someone to switch the room with me i stayed there and also didn't had fantasies about the spiders creeping in my bed or something like that.

My girlfriend probably a ESFP(inferior Ni) has often toughts like me leaving her even though i giver her no real reason for it. I myself am really not jealous or worrying. She left yesterday with a girlfriend the house and went to a party. I know that she dances normally with other guys at parties. I didn't even spend one thought on the subject what could happen everything when she dances with another guy.

I am really not a worstcase scenario type on the contrary i worry maybe sometimes to less.
For example i overdid sports even though i knew i won't become a professional probably.

Edit: Another example: I got kicked out of school one year before graduation. I could have easily avoid that by learning more.

I was also careless with presentations and held many of them with very less preparation time. Always got a sufficient mark though.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> I think i am more daredevil than the average :wink: . In example i jumped from a 13m high cliff in the water to impress friends in my vacations.
> I have a spider phobie who became better since my childhood.
> Two years ago i spent my vacations with 10 friends together in Italy. One friend and me arrived a bit later by car.
> And only one rooms was available. There were three to for very big spiders. I've never seen so big spiders in a room(not the zoo) before. There were also some other smaller spiders. I didn't ask someone to switch the room with me i stayed there and also didn't had fantasies about the spiders creeping in my bed or something like that.


 Both excellent examples of a counter phobic E6. Facing perceived fears for whatever reasons, including impressing others. Being counter phobic would make the standard E6 description seem foreign.



> I am really not a worstcase scenario type on the contrary i worry maybe sometimes to less.
> *For example i overdid sports even though i knew i won't become a professional probably*.


Here's the thing the part in bold is not the best example, because to me the part underlined kind of says inferior Ne. The descriptions all focus on catastrophizing and that is not always what happens: that is the extreme. Sometimes Ne simply provides negative outcomes: a tiny negative voice that says "Meh. I'm not good enough to go pro anyway.". Some would say "I can go pro if I work harder and train more.".


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Both excellent examples of a counter phobic E6. Facing perceived fears for whatever reasons, including impressing others. Being counter phobic would make the standard E6 description seem foreign.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing the part in bold is not the best example, because to me the part underlined kind of says inferior Ne. The descriptions all focus on catastrophizing and that is not always what happens: that is the extreme. Sometimes Ne simply provides negative outcomes: a tiny negative voice that says "Meh. I'm not good enough to go pro anyway.". Some would say "I can go pro if I work harder and train more.".


I say that now because i know the result. In track-cycling its anyway almost impossible to become pro.(The guy who started for the USA works the same time as a fireworker. Honestly my salarygoal is higher than what he earns. I think it was a reasonable decision. Thats wy my teamchef was pretty ok with my decission.

After i quitted cycling i started to play football(soccer) in a sunday-league. Sad but true i had a torn ACL after a succesfull tackling. I had to go trough surgery and i wasnt afraid at all i am a very easy to handle patient. After the surgery i also didnt worried to much if i ever could play football again. I just did my exercises like everyone. Its also not that i try to block fears. My approach is more it will be how it will be less than 1% have serious troubles during surgery and you're young and strong you cant change much focus on topics where you have more influence.

And when we are at the topic football i also had rage-outbursts there. Comming together with red and yellow cards.
My sudden rage outbursts were really a problem and still are. I mean it doesnt happen that frequent but i could give you other examples. Also blaming others for my faults seems to be a bad trait of me who also becomes better with the age

I also liked to play RPG Games like BaldursGate when i was younger when that matters 

You still lean more towards ISTJ than ESTJ am i right?
I thank you for challenging me

Edit: But your right willpower is not a real strenght of me and i am also often to lazy


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gadiou said:


> You still lean more towards ISTJ than ESTJ am i right?
> I thank you for challenging me


 ISTJ Ya. I don't really see a lot of evidence, in what you have expressed here, for dominant Te at all or inferior Fi for that matter. Although, in truth it is up to you because obviously I can only comment on what I read.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

I am also not sure now. Maybe i focused to much on the emotional outburst.

Is not being sure what you really want not also a sign of inferior Fi?


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not expressly no. It tends to happen to me when things change, or when I am unhappy with my job. I find myself wondering if this is really all there is, and feeling disillusioned and unsure. I know I am not happy but I am also not sure what to do to fix it either so I freeze. This has caused me to work in jobs that were unsafe and made me miserable which caused a "yo-yo" effect with my "emotional state". In short I had major "anger events" where I would build up and then explode. I would calm down and then start over.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

i have another example of my childhood.
I hated it when my hands got dirty and therefore didnt like to play in the sandpit.
I am not like that anymore though.

I was also very good with adults and had often older friends.

i was also never really bored as a child with or without people. Nowadays this is true too.


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

I did the enneagram test on perc.com
All the questions felt really easy to answer and i did it very quick compared to other tests.

my result was 6w5 4w5 9w8

Edit: I read further stuff about the enneagram and am now 99% sure that i am a type 6w5
Especially the part that a 6 can appear as a 8 under certain circumstances. I do act often like a 8 but more in a negative was. I am also very ambivert have to admit that.

I also see myself as a Si dom and likely a Ne inferior. An example: Last year i didnt went with my friends to italy and said i have to prepare for my study. When i am honest i think the spiders were the main reason.

But i am still doubting about my MBTI type. You guys think i might be an ISFJ? Somehow it also would make sense. I give you now some reasons why i could be an ISFJ:

-Not every action hast to make sense for my i can also accept behaviour of other people by understanding why they acted like that

-I love animals and children. Until now i take care for children of acquaintances as a babysitter from time to time.
And animals and children love me.

-My favorite art epoch is gratly romance

-I like F-philosophers, especially Spinoza. I can't handle the negative view of humankind of Hobbes. I don't like Rousseau though because he was to self-centred in my eyes.
I also don't like Voltaire because he made fun of Leibnitz in his book candide ou l'optimisme. In my eyes he didn't even tried to understand Leibnitz he just wanted to troll(lol) him.

-I love novels. My favorite authors are Heinrich Mann and Victor Hugo who wrote both about social subjects. My favorite book is Les Miserables(Victor Hugo). 
I also like medievel(original from this epoch) literature and a Song of Ice and Fire

-I am easy emotionally touched by good movies. It also happened that i had to cry not so often tough.

-I could never have a job where you dont have to work with people.

-It energizes me when someone depends on me and i have to help/work for him/her

-I probably want to do working right and social security law. Guess on which side.

-There is a positiv correlation between how good i feel and how organized i am.

-Even though i like and need order i have often problems to maintain it.

- 8 years ago almost half of my class went to spain. One girl's grandmother had a house by the sea there. One guy wanted to come badly with us but they rejected him. I fought for him and persuaded the others that he can come with us.

-I can't stand it when people speak bad about others when they are talking about stuff they cant change for example looks.

- I like to go a few times (Easter etc)a year to the church i love the peaceful atmosphere and that there is no hate between people.

-After i read more articles about the functions i lean more towards Ti than Te. I am not so sure though about Fe and Fi. But i think i focus more on society than on inner spirituality and peace.

-Lol, one last example that came to my mind: I always played lawful or neutral good characters in RPG computergames i also never played a thief. I just did not had the hart to steal from or kill helpless people in RPG games


What do you think?


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

I came to the conclusion that i nevertheless must be an ISTJ
Everyone who thinks im mistyped is invited to write me a PM or post in this thread.

I want to thank you all a lot for your help especially Stone100674 who gave me a big insight with his descriptions of counterphobic actions.

THANKS GUYS!


----------

